# DVI to HDMI troubles



## farlex85 (Sep 9, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to put this, but settled on the linux forum because that is the OS I'm using and I suspect drivers may be the issue. I recently built a HTPC using a 7300LE. So I have a 50" G20 Panasonic plasma, and when I try to connect via DVI>HDMI I run into a problem. Every so often, the screen will flash, the flash looks like information from the desktop (like the right visuals but jumbled or something) and then revert to normal. This is obviously quite annoying when trying to use an HTPC. 

I've tried 2 distros: Ubuntu and PCLinuxOS, both trying multiple drivers. I've tried using a DVI cord to HDMI converter, an HDMI converter to HDMI cord, and a DVI to HDMI cable, and all of these yield the same issue. I'm trying to set up a sort of XBMC/MythTV media monster, but it's all for naught if I can't get the damn picture to cooperate. I'm presently at 2 theories: a driver problem or a handshake problem. I've tried to eliminate the driver issue by trying different distros and drivers, but I fear if that's the case I may just have to get a new card. But if it's a handshake issue, I'm not really sure how to fix this and, again, I'd have to get a new card.

If that can be avoided, that would be great though, I'd like to fix this without more money if possible. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 9, 2010)

farlex85 said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this, but settled on the linux forum because that is the OS I'm using and I suspect drivers may be the issue. I recently built a HTPC using a 7300LE. So I have a 50" G20 Panasonic plasma, and when I try to connect via DVI>HDMI I run into a problem. Every so often, the screen will flash, the flash looks like information from the desktop (like the right visuals but jumbled or something) and then revert to normal. This is obviously quite annoying when trying to use an HTPC.
> 
> I've tried 2 distros: Ubuntu and PCLinuxOS, both trying multiple drivers. I've tried using a DVI cord to HDMI converter, an HDMI converter to HDMI cord, and a DVI to HDMI cable, and all of these yield the same issue. I'm trying to set up a sort of XBMC/MythTV media monster, but it's all for naught if I can't get the damn picture to cooperate. I'm presently at 2 theories: a driver problem or a handshake problem. I've tried to eliminate the driver issue by trying different distros and drivers, but I fear if that's the case I may just have to get a new card. But if it's a handshake issue, I'm not really sure how to fix this and, again, I'd have to get a new card.
> 
> If that can be avoided, that would be great though, I'd like to fix this without more money if possible. Let me know what you think.



does it do it when just browsing around and doing other random things besides playing movies? that is the first thing i would check. because if it is then it is either a bad cord or bad drivers.


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah it does it all the time. I've tried numerous cords and connections of various types all with the ame results so I don't think that's the problem. I haven't just let it sit in the bios yet, which may indicate whether it's a driver issue. One other thing I didn't mention is my tv has a VGA port and via the VGA port everything looks good, only of course not the resolution i want. 

Assuming this is a driver problem, what should I do to fix it? I did try switching proprietary drivers in ubuntu.


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 9, 2010)

Does the card have more than one DVI connection? Did you try connecting the DVI/HDMI cable to the other connection? Sorry for suggesting something as stupid as that, I just want to make sure that you have eliminated all the simple fixes.


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 9, 2010)

The card only has 1 dvi, 1 VGA, and 1 s-video. Like I said I've tried the VGA and it works fine, haven't really bothered with s-video. I may try hooking my main rig to this setup to see what that does....


----------



## baggpipes (Sep 9, 2010)

i used to have a 7300GS back in the day... but i just used the S-video output for all my TV viewing needs... it was a decent card but i would recommend a new card... I would get back to us after hooking the main rig up... i use a 4670... its awesome HDMI... audio in one cable


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2010)

try if the same happens on windows -> yes: blame the card. no: blame linux or its drivers


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 9, 2010)

anyway we could get a pic of what the screen is doing?


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 10, 2010)

baggpipes said:


> i used to have a 7300GS back in the day... but i just used the S-video output for all my TV viewing needs... it was a decent card but i would recommend a new card... I would get back to us after hooking the main rig up... i use a 4670... its awesome HDMI... audio in one cable



Yeah I may just have to break down and buy a new card. Probably a 5450 or some such thing.



W1zzard said:


> try if the same happens on windows -> yes: blame the card. no: blame linux or its drivers



Yeah, I'm gonna try that. Problem is, blaming either one of those things leads to a new card (which is cheaper than windows).



Easy Rhino said:


> anyway we could get a pic of what the screen is doing?



Doubtful, it's too fast for a pic and I don't really feel like messing w/ video. Best way to describe it is everything on the screen scrambles for half a second or so then returns to normal. Not debilitating, but annoying enough to pretty much make it worthless to me.


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 15, 2010)

So I broke down and bought a 5450. Now of course I can't use Ubuntu because apparently drivers don't work for it?!?! The fates are conspiring against me. I successfully installed Ubuntu (which I had to do with VGA b/c HDMI wouldn't display anything), but now when I boot in the TV picks up nothing once the desktop boots up, I'm in the dark. Any suggestions for that one?


----------



## genfool (Sep 16, 2010)

can you post your xorg.conf file? Not sure I can help, will try though.
Curious as to which driver ubuntu chose to give you.


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 16, 2010)

genfool said:


> can you post your xorg.conf file? Not sure I can help, will try though.
> Curious as to which driver ubuntu chose to give you.



Sorry for the ignorance, but where could I find said file? I don't see it on the livecd, and as I said I'm unable to successfully view anything in my desktop.


----------



## genfool (Sep 16, 2010)

The file is in   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Example, if you run this command as root. sudo su and then password, in a terminal.
"cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  will show you the file.
If you use, "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  You can edit it. 

What we are looking for is the driver your system is using, a short example of mine is...
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Screen          1

The problem is, getting into your system to get the info, a few ways to do this.
What happens when you boot your ubuntu? You get a blank screen and a blinking cursor at the top left of screen?  Can you use ctrl alt f1 to get a terminal?

If you boot a live cd, can you use a cheat code in grub to switch to vesa to get a booting system?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions

If you can get to the xorg.conf, switch the driver to "vesa"  or use the cheat codes on live and switch to vesa, will get you a generic driver for a desktop, then we can work on the issue.
Since you just swapped cards from nvidia to ati (another terrible investment) option A: will get you in the system to edit the file.


----------



## pane-free (Sep 17, 2010)

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=element


----------



## farlex85 (Sep 18, 2010)

genfool said:


> The file is in   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Example, if you run this command as root. sudo su and then password, in a terminal.
> "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  will show you the file.
> If you use, "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  You can edit it.
> 
> ...



It's just totally blank upon boot, so it's a bit difficult to play around in there. I may try the liveCD thing, I've switched to Windows temporarily, but I'm gonna try that distro below...



pane-free said:


> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=element



Nice, that's just what I'm looking for. Only problem is being Debian their probably using the same driver set Ubuntu is by default, which means I may have trouble getting my 5450 to work well enough initially to get it to work permanently. I'll definitely give it a shot though.


----------



## pane-free (Sep 20, 2010)

You're welcome, farlex85.  Look here for info on nVidea drivers and ubuntu/mint -- http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like a handshake problem to me. That 7300LE was born in the infancy of HDMI and it could very likely have a handshake issue. I would try a newer video card like a 210 or a 5450 with a native HDMI connector on it. I had a similar problem between an older video card and a projector that magically went away when I upgraded the video card to something newer.


----------



## pane-free (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's something else that may be of help (it's not mine & can't remember where I got it from):

"I got this from the Ubuntu forums. I've had that "low graphics mode" problem for a long time and couldn't fix it.
I'd have to reboot a (random) number of times to get my 3D capability back. This fixed it for me perfectly."


sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

blacklist vga16fb
blacklist nouveau
blacklist rivafb
blacklist nvidiafb
blacklist rivatv

(remember last space)

sudo gdm-stop
sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*

RESTART

(after this ubuntu boots with some graphical errors like white lines and incorrect resolution)

sudo gdm-stop
sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau

RESTART

(after this, ubuntu boots with no graphical errors BUT CANT GET INTO TERMINAL with gdm stopped so cant install nvidia drivers)
>> Note: I didn't have this problem.

sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf

and you need to comment 'blacklist vesafb' and add 'blacklist vgafb16' (both without quotes)

sudo nano /etc/initramfs-tools/modules

and add 'fbcon' and 'vesafb' (dont forget last space)

sudo update-initramfs -u

sudo nano /etc/default/grub

search for 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=' and ADD (dont delete) vga=771 or 795 (according to your resolution)

sudo update-grub

RESTART

sudo gdm-stop

now can enter terminal and install NVIDIA drivers. and they will install without errors.


----------

